# Huge Hedges and hunting - would you jump them normally???



## jessie7 (7 October 2011)

I was just wondering about hedges while hunting......
While hunting I will have 'a crack' at anything including gigantic hedges. I don't think about the size, width, landing- I just get on with it.
However I was out hacking the other day and was inspecting some of the hedges that have been cut for opening meet and suddenly thought how large they were.....
I would not dream of having a 'pop round them' and believe I could only attempt them while my (and my horses) blood is up. I honestly wouldn't even know how to correctly approach one if it were me just approaching on my horse ........

Does anyone else think the same????


----------



## PorkChop (7 October 2011)

I completely agree, I find it hard to jump bigger solid fences in "cold blood".

Thats why hunting is addictive - its all about the next hedge/bank/fence


----------



## JenHunt (7 October 2011)

I know - there's so much I've jumped out hunting that I wouldn't even consider as jumpable in cold blood! But as LJR says, that's what makes it so exciting and addictive!


----------



## lauraandjack (7 October 2011)

Definitely agree!

Not so many big hedges in our country - but plenty of horrid, trappy jumps that I would never consider jumping in cold blood!


----------



## Fiagai (7 October 2011)

A memorable day for me was one horrid wet day where we had covered lots of difficult country with big banks and ditches.  

That said things were going well despite the persistant rain and the small fact that I couldn't actualy see where we were going (being just a little shortsighted ahem!) when of a sudden I noticed it was just the master, hunt staff and I on the other side of a drain with all the rest of the field making a large detour to the next nearest gate....On rejoining the field I was congratulated on my noticable bravery....ehhh? I of course had to come clean and admit I hadn't actually realised what I had jumped! It was a mahoosive ditch tbh it didn't feel that way when we jumped and I didn't go back to look.....


----------



## Starbucks (7 October 2011)

Normally yes I agree, but they had just trimmed the hedges this time last year where I hack out... it just looked really nice so I had to have a go!   Think it was probs only about 4'6'' but had a good 6' drop which I hadn't really planed out!

He jumped it fab actually!   Don't think I'll bother when it gets trimmed again this year though!  Wouldn't want to tempt fate!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (7 October 2011)

Agree that some off the fences I wouldn't jump not hunting, never even used to jump xc fences let alone with other people and on strange horses  in one part off our country have also jumped some pretty decent ditches one off which it was only hunt staff, my bro and me that jumped it, someone looked in it and said we would off dissappeared lol!! Also jumped a rather hedge, it wasn't that thick just rather tall, and again was hunt staff, my bro, another friend and me that jumped it, was only like my 3rd time out jumping, had allready jumped a horrible spread thing before that, did then realise that rest off the field going down to the gate, but it was quite far away and would off looked an obvious wuss out, so kicked on and wow, we flew!!! We literally had to jump through the hedge this was on my spotty pony! And part off the reason I totally fell in love with hunting ). Not only would I not jump alot off these fences if I wasn't hunting, but when hunting I'm much braver and like to jump when hounds are running, not just jump for the sake off it.


----------



## Happy Hunter (9 October 2011)

Most definatley! - At the fun park today we joined a good gang, and did a couple of the runs of jumps, Just because I was chasing someone I jumped MUCH higher than I was supposed to!!! 

And i would get some serious telling off jumping through hedges on a non Hunting day


----------



## Sparkles (12 October 2011)

Yes!!!! I generally will jump anything out hunting, though at home am much more 'selective'!

I think the port and cherry brandy does it


----------

